

College Is Broken: How I Learned Basic CS in Three Days - mmarcant
http://log.markthom.as/college-is-broken/

======
paulhauggis
"One of my least favorite aspects of learning computer science in college was
how distanced the theory was from real-world applications."

It sounds like you want to want a vocational school. CS isn't there for you to
learn how to make an app. It's about theory, which takes more time to master.

I still use the theory I learned in CS (10 years ago) to develop software
today.

------
lsiebert
I'm upvoting this because the article is interesting, but the title is a bit
off.

The given title (which is the title of the blog post) is somewhat misleading.
The person knew basic CS and had had two semesters in college of it, but felt
they learned at a faster pace in Hack Reactor.

Nor does this necessarily show that college is "broken" (a subject certainly
worthy of consideration and debate) though it does make it clear that the
blogger seems to feel this works better for them, and suggest some interesting
ways of teaching. Giving people a problem before giving them the classic
solution, and having them work out the naive approach themselves has much to
suggest itself. In interviews and work, you don't necessarily know the best
solution, or even what the program is. This may give people a better sense of
the problem space for programming.

